# Paluxy Pedal



## pedalruns (Dec 18, 2002)

Anyone doing this on Saturday? Or anyone know about the wall that is talked about on the ride? It is actually not mentioned on the website only in the reviews.... I hope my 39x25 will get me up it. 

http://www.paluxypedal.com/


----------



## Slartibartfast (Jul 22, 2007)

I'm doing it, along with a bunch of riding buddies. It's my first time. Everyone loves the ride; supposedly one of the best if not THE best charity ride of the year -- at least so I hear. I'm told The Wall is tough, but nearly everybody makes it up without walking. Most are running 39x25s or 39x23s. I've got a 39x27 so I should be golden...  

Most of us are torn between the 60 and 80. Hope to see you there!


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

The wall is very steep but it's short....You'll make it


----------



## Slartibartfast (Jul 22, 2007)

*Did it suck?*

Did anyone else think this ride kinda sucked? I was really looking forward to it -- most of my riding buds consider it a Top-3 ride. This was my first time.

First, the scenery was outstanding; no disputing that. And the route was challenging, at almost 63 ft/mi elevation gain (according to MotionBased, though that seems high to me).

But putting a loop in a 58-mile ride??!! Surely there was a better option! Maybe I'm being overly harsh here, but I really don't like rides with loops or out-and-backs. It makes it seem like the organizers couldn't think of a better idea. And the final 8-or-so miles on fresh chip/seal was gawdawful!... And the wind was higher than expected...

Maybe I'm getting too crotchety...


----------



## pedalruns (Dec 18, 2002)

My first time as well and I actually enjoyed the ride pretty much, except for the wind and chip/seal.... I did the 80 mile route which turned out to be the 72.56 according to my garmin gps/motion based with 5,241 feet of climbing but the elevation is on the high side (I have the forerunner 305 and it is gps based altidude and is always a bit high) 

I thought the 80 route was a pretty standard rally loop, except it was way short, which was ok by me!! We did use one road twice to connect, coming and going about 2-3 miles each way, but I didn't even reliaze it was the same road until the rest stop... 

I had one of my slowest rides ever, but actually enjoyed... I ended up by myself for the most part, but just went my own pace and didn't try and fight the wind... I sure could have used something more than my 39x25, I had to traverse the big climb at one point and could have used higher gears(or would that be lower gears?) in the head winds and hills.. The flats were few and far between!! This ride makes me want to get a compact setup... I'm so much more of a spinner than a masher! 

So overall I really enjoyed it... The best part for me was the incredible scenery, the challenging climbs and the very little traffic, I hardly saw any traffic at all, and the pizza in the end...... The chip/seal really sucked though, (but some of the roads were great) and that wind had to be the strongest wind yet in any rally this year for me... and that sucked.


----------



## Slartibartfast (Jul 22, 2007)

pedalruns said:


> My first time as well and I actually enjoyed the ride pretty much, except for the wind and chip/seal.... I did the 80 mile route which turned out to be the 72.56 according to my garmin gps/motion based with 5,241 feet of climbing but the elevation is on the high side (I have the forerunner 305 and it is gps based altidude and is always a bit high)
> 
> I thought the 80 route was a pretty standard rally loop, except it was way short, which was ok by me!! We did use one road twice to connect, coming and going about 2-3 miles each way, but I didn't even reliaze it was the same road until the rest stop...
> 
> ...


Yeah, I was probably being too harsh. I feel better about it today. You're absolutely right about the traffic --- nothing!! The rest stops were adeqate, too. Properly spaced and well-stocked.

+1 on a compact setup. I'm running a 39-27 and felt I could have used one more gear. It would help on my yearly Colorado pilgrimmage too.

Next up, Mineral Wells! Are you doing it?


----------



## pedalruns (Dec 18, 2002)

fougasg said:


> Yeah, I was probably being too harsh. I feel better about it today. You're absolutely right about the traffic --- nothing!! The rest stops were adeqate, too. Properly spaced and well-stocked.
> 
> +1 on a compact setup. I'm running a 39-27 and felt I could have used one more gear. It would help on my yearly Colorado pilgrimmage too.
> 
> Next up, Mineral Wells! Are you doing it?



Here is a link from another forum with pics from the 'wall'... scroll down for pics someone posted and some of the posters on this forum have a few negative comments.... 

http://www.bikeforums.net/showthread.php?t=350442

I wonder what the pics from the event photographer will be like on the 'wall.. don't really think I want to see mine... I'm sure my face was quite twisted going up that thing. 

And yes I think I'll be going to Mineral Wells, doing the 100 for some more pain... I have a dog event, but it looks now Iike it will just be Sunday so should be there.... need all the miles I can get for the upcoming El Tour de Tucson, Nov 17th... a 109 mile event.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

I did the Paluxy this weekend... super ride, loved it. Also, I figured out where the missing mileage went. Seems they changed the course after the first year or two but still call it an 80-mile loop. 

Got my patch for the wall. That was fun, almost got stopped by a couple of guys trying to weave up the hill. 

Highly recommended, will be back. 



pedalruns said:


> My first time as well and I actually enjoyed the ride pretty much, except for the wind and chip/seal.... I did the 80 mile route which turned out to be the 72.56 according to my garmin gps/motion based with 5,241 feet of climbing but the elevation is on the high side (I have the forerunner 305 and it is gps based altidude and is always a bit high)
> 
> I thought the 80 route was a pretty standard rally loop, except it was way short, which was ok by me!! We did use one road twice to connect, coming and going about 2-3 miles each way, but I didn't even reliaze it was the same road until the rest stop...
> 
> ...


----------



## pedalruns (Dec 18, 2002)

Wow... I posted the op in 2007..... But I did it this year as well! I haven't done it in a couple of years so I checked at the registration table and they confirmed the 80 mile loop is short! Not sure why they just don't call it the 72 mile route? But this is my favorite rally and what perfect weather on Saturday, without any wind!! Also, seemed like less chip n'seal than I remember.


----------

